# Inland Empire



## Saman1366 (Jul 11, 2010)

Any road bikers around redlands or riverside or loma linda??


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Riverside*

Riverside here, Mission Grove area.


----------



## Saman1366 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm located in grand terrace. I started road biking after my uncle gave up his old road bike. I am not a pro cyclist but would like to ride around and get better.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Rides*

There are plenty of rides where you live. Barton Road has a decent bike lane and you could take it to Hunts lane/E street and get on the Santa Ana bike path down to Norco, turn around wherever you want. If you want you can take it down to Mt. Rubidoux (not really a mountain, just a big lump) and ride up it, turn around and go back. I have done the Santa Ana bike lane in a circuitious route from Mission Grove to Victoria, LA Sierra, bike lane up to E street in San Bernardino, down Hunts, along Barton, Mt. Vernon, Central, Iowa, to Watkins (around UCR) down to Alessandro and home. That's a 60 mile ride, but the beauty of the bike path is you can turn around where you want. You could also take Barton to Redlands, there are loads of routes there. I would avoid Reche Canyon and San Timoteo just because one lane roads and no bike lane doesn't bode well. I'm sure many good riders use those roads, but for me (middle aged and slow) I dont like the idea of being buzzed by EVERY car. Good luck and let us know where you venture.


----------

